# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Exo Terra Monsoon RS400 new and improved?

## FerLethal

Hello Everyone, I asked question on Exo Terra's facebook page, just to know if they improved this item. They told me the following:

- Me: Hello my friends of Exo Terra, The last year I bought a Monsoon RS400 but it had the timer failure. I just want to know if this problem has been solved for this item.
- Exo Terra: Hi fernando, we have recently improved and updated our monsoon RS400. The problems should be solved now. Best regards. The ET Team
- Me: Thanks for the answer, how can I recognize the new improvement on this item? I mean, what should I check before buy it?
- Exo Terra: It has a red call out circle that says new and improved
- Me: Thanks, should I check this on the box or the item itself?. I can't see the product directly
- Exo Terra: It's on the box

Is this true?

I can't find any information about a improvement on monsoon RS400. I live in Peru and here isn't an Exo Terra distributor so I have to import this item.

Regards,

Fer

----------


## Terrarium Supplies

Quick answer to this Fer is not to buy one of these units. They are whack and of poor build quality. Instead, invest in a Mistking or ENT Misting Sytem.

----------


## bill

I agree there. I went though a bunch of monsoons within a year. Mistking is the way to go. Not much more expensive than the monsoon. 

And just an aside, no company will ever discourage you from buying their product. It's easy enough to say "we updated it, see the sticker?" If they really did improve it, I would think they would have linked you to an article about the update and improved quality.

----------


## Carlos

I just went by pet store looking for a light bulb and checked the item for you.  The red circle in box says nothing about it being new or improved and Petco is a store with high turnover.  Furthermore; ExoTerra website page says nothing about such redesign  :EEK!:  .

----------


## FerLethal

Thanks a lot for all your support. Lamentably, the moonson rs400 is the unique choice i have, In Peru is so hard to get good products for frogs.

i just wrote to Exo Terra to tell them, about their bad customer service.

Regards,

Fer

----------


## Terrarium Supplies

Like many, Exo Terra seem to be cutting corners with cheaply made products in third world countries. These products are not commercial viable and should be tested wholeheartedly before ever being introduced into the hobbyist domain. It's a shame really as these units do look sleek but you only have to do a quick Google search to find the backlash of unhappy clientele whom have had similar issues. 

Fer, drop Mart an email over at MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd as I'm sure he will be able to point you in the right direction on how you can actually obtain one of these units. My advice still sticks, drop the RS400 and focus your efforts on a more reliable product. I would be cautious buying into an 'upgraded' product that simply has a red sticker on the box.

Best of luck!

----------

